# 4 Humpday!



## sawhorseray (Feb 24, 2021)

Guy playing golf with his wife. On the 3rd hole, a par 3, his drive goes off to the right and lands by a barn. Looking at his next shot, realizes he has no good options when his wife says “hey, if I open both barn doors you can hit it through the barn and have a clear shot to the green!” She opens the doors. He sets up and hits a horrible shot, the ball ricochets off the barn door, hits his wife, and kills her.
Five years later he’s playing with his new wife, at the same hole, and his drive again goes off to the right and lands in the same spot by the barn. Standing by his ball, he’s slowly shaking his head when his new wife says, “ Hey, what if I open the barn doors? ” No,” he sighs, “last time I tried that I got a 7 on this hole”.


----------



## robrpb (Feb 24, 2021)

Good ones Ray. Thanks for the laughs.

Rob


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 24, 2021)

Made my hump day! I will remember to choose wisely!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2021)

Yep great one's! I'm up for one of those perfect martinis!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yep great one's! I'm up for one of those perfect martinis! Ryan



I love a good martini Ryan and have been told the ones I make are right about perfect. Dump the vermouth over the ice and then dump all the vermouth out keeping the ice, cover the ice with gin and shake well, pour into a tini glass. RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 24, 2021)

All good ones Ray.  Thanks, and your Martini sounds delicious.


----------



## Lant-ern (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you Ray and us like minded people.This is my first stop on site.I need a few smiles.
Ernie


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 24, 2021)

Funny stuff!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2021)

LMAO!!!!!!    
Gary


----------

